# Jeld Wen - Lowestoft - March '14



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2014)

Former window, door and stair manufacturing facility. To be honest it wasn’t a great visit. A lot of the site has been locked down tight; the on site security is quite active and it’s quite an open site - so not a as much opportunity to climb things as I'd have liked  

Visited with AdamX, and joined halfway round by Derelict Nation. 

There’s a lot gone from this desk from the previous photos I’ve seen: 


I did love these massive fans in the drying kilns: 



Spares: 









Silo bases:





















 













Cheers for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cracking images,really like the last one.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2014)

"It wasn't a great visit...." ?? it looks ace that mate!!.. image 6 , the control panel and the pipe piks are EPIC!! and the rest are sweet too  nice job


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great set of pics!
Have a Jeld wen in my home town,
thanks..


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice set of pipes there fella!


----------



## krela (Mar 5, 2014)

What a load of rubbish!* 

Oh well thanks for posting anyway.








*Apart from the pipe, and the control board, and the fans, and the building.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pipe porn... brb...


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep, nicely pipey empty derpy ........ I like


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm another one who like the pipe shots and the last one is brilliant


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting set of pics. Thanks


----------



## woodland pixie (Mar 8, 2014)

wow! liking the silo one particularly, love the triangle symmetry


----------



## MD (Mar 8, 2014)

nice stuff we looked at this a while ago 
but the pesky secca man was wandering about the place


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 8, 2014)

*Mmmmm... Major pipeage!! *


----------

